# Wireless connection with vmware-player

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I have a laptop with which I was able to connect to any network.

Recently I had to install vmware-player and now the connection on the first try fails.

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist wlan0 scan

iwconfig wlan0 essid <NetworkID>

dhcpcd wlan0 -d

# Here I'm getting APIPA address (169.*). I need to let it finish. I can't simply Ctrl+C from here

# If I hit Ctrl+C and re-start dhcpcd I will still get APIPA address.

ps aux | grep dhcp

kill <dhcpcd_pid>

dhcpcd wlan0 -d

```

In dmesg I'm seeing the messages like:

```

[  442.881968] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume()!

[  442.881977] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume() returns 1!

[  442.883079] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume()!

[  442.883086] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume() returns 1!

[  442.883818] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume()!

[  442.883825] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume() returns 1!

[  444.881973] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume()!

[  444.881982] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume() returns 1!

[  444.883079] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume()!

[  444.883086] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume() returns 1!

[  444.883857] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume()!

[  444.883864] scsi host1: __pm_runtime_resume() returns 1!

```

What do I need in order to connect in first try? How to debug this problem?

Thank you.

----------

## SLBMEH

I think some packet sniffing on a 3rd wireless device would be more interesting than what dhcpcd -d will tell you.  Check out the persistent, lastlease, waitip, timeout, noarp, and noipv4all parameters to play with.

Also, noticed your ps, grep, kill series of commands... are you aware of the dhcpcd -k functionality that will kill the dhcpcd process for the specified interface?

----------

